# St. Augustine Alligator Park (DUW)



## StudentoftheReptile (Apr 25, 2012)

Got to visit this place back in 2007. Enjoy the pics!

female saltwater croc






slender-snout croc





Johnston's croc





the late Gomek, previous title-holder for largest captive croc





Galop tort





another Galop





gharial





false gharial





Chinese alligator





caimen





another type of caimen





broad-snouted croc





black caimen





American alligators

















and the late Gomek's replacement as the park's largest croc, Maximo! (he wasn't very photogenic that day)















Couple shots of a redfoot that was there as well.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 25, 2012)

That is a neat place.


----------



## ascott (Apr 25, 2012)

I could sit for hours watching that american alligator...one of my favs....thanks for sharing


----------

